# casto



## deny80

Voi usereste la parola casto in un articolo scientifico divulgativo, come in questo caso?

La ricerca svolta dalla Dott.ssa XX, specialista in endocrinologia comportamentale, indica che le donne che hanno rapporti sessuali con partner maschio almeno una volta alla settimana hanno generalmente un ciclo mestruale più regolare rispetto alle donne caste o che hanno rapporti poco frequenti.

Potete suggerire qualcosa di più idoneo?


----------



## zone noire

"_Caste_" non mi sembra il massimo, allora forse è meglio "_vergini_".

Io metterei _"...rispetto alle donne che hanno rapporti poco frequenti o che non ne hanno ancora ( o mai) avuti"._

Sentiamo anche altre opinioni


----------



## deny80

No intendo proprio dire che non ne hanno, ma non che necessariamente siano vergini. Ad esempio persone divorziate...


----------



## infinite sadness

Vergini direi proprio di no, allora è meglio caste.
Piuttosto puoi dire le donne che non hanno un partner abituale o che hanno rapporti sporadici.


----------



## Blechi

rispetto a quelle _che si astengono_

Bisognerebbe capire cosa intende per caste e cosa per rapporti sessuali.


----------



## infinite sadness

Beh... la parola "rapporto" presuppone la collaborazione di almeno un'altra persona, mentre per "fare sesso" non c'è bisogno di un'altra persona, quindi le donne sole non è affatto detto che "si astengano dal sesso", potendo fare pratiche autoerotiche.


----------



## deny80

Grazie a tutti per gli interventi. Probabilmente la cosa migliore è usare la perifrasi "che non hanno rapporti" (le intervistate rispondevano sui rapporti, non sull'autoerotismo), però come la mettereste elegantemente nella frase di cui sopra?


----------



## infinite sadness

Beh, l'ho già detto sopra: _che non hanno un partner abituale o che hanno rapporti sporadici_.


----------



## Geviert

La premessa mi sembra un po' fallace, i miei cari, quindi, anche il resto di conseguenza. "In un articolo scientifico divulgativo" si può parlare benissimo anche di _caste_, nel senso di quelle donne che non hanno rapporti per scelta morale o qualsiasi altro principio valoriale (non necessariamente religioso). Caspisco, certo, che siamo nell'evo di Berlusca, ma, direi, i casti ci sono anche negli articoli (cfr. le tecniche delle scale). Salvo parafrasi, il testo è idoneo e va lasciato così, direi.


----------



## zipp404

Forse potrebbe essere parafrasato con 

...che (per una ragione o altra) si astengono dall'attività sessuale /da rapporti sessuali
... che praticano l'astinenza sessuale


----------



## stella_maris_74

infinite sadness said:


> Beh, l'ho già detto sopra: _*che non hanno un partner abituale* o che hanno rapporti sporadici_.



Non avere un partner abituale non necessariamente implica l'astensione da rapporti sessuali  
Non esclude infatti che si abbiano diversi partner non abituali.

La soluzione di Zipp invece mi sembra ottima


----------



## MRossi

*illibate ?*


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Onestamente non si capisce nemmeno cosa si intenda per "caste": vergini? che non hanno rapporti regolari? oppure che, pur non essendo più vergini, hanno deciso di non avere più rapporti sessuali?


----------



## deny80

Paulfromitaly said:


> Onestamente non si capisce nemmeno cosa si intenda per "caste": vergini? che non hanno rapporti regolari? oppure che, pur non essendo più vergini, hanno deciso di non avere più rapporti sessuali?



Ho risposto in alto. Si parla di persone che non hanno rapporti per qualsivoglia motivo: single, divorziate, suore... non vergini (o non necessariamente).
Alla fine casto significa questo, solo che mi sembra che suoni male in un contesto scientifico, mi sembra un termine molto moraleggiante.


----------



## stella_maris_74

Illibate sicuramente no, visto che è sinonimo di "vergini".
A me sembra abbastanza chiaro il senso della frase: si parla di donne che hanno rapporti sessuali regolari vs. donne che non ne hanno, che sia per mancanza di partner fisso, per convinzione personale, perché è da parecchio che nessuno le _attizza _abbastanza... 

La motivazione non è importante, è importante il fatto che non abbiano affatto rapporti o che ne abbiano di poco frequenti.

_Oops, scusa l'incrocio, deny!_


----------



## infinite sadness

stella_maris_74 said:


> Non avere un partner abituale non necessariamente implica l'astensione da rapporti sessuali
> Non esclude infatti che si abbiano diversi partner non abituali.
> 
> La soluzione di Zipp invece mi sembra ottima


Penso che il problema non sia quello del rapporto fisico con qualsivoglia soggetto, ma si tenta di dimostrare che una vita sessuale regolare porta a uno stato di benessere, quindi escluderei quelle donne che ossessionate dal sesso hanno rapporti frequenti con innumerevoli uomini senza trovare quella tranquillità mentale che invece può avere una donna che vive una relazione in modo regolare e sereno con uno o al limite due partner stabili.


----------



## Blechi

infinite sadness said:


> Beh... la parola "rapporto" presuppone la collaborazione di almeno un'altra persona, mentre per "fare sesso" non c'è bisogno di un'altra persona, quindi le donne sole non è affatto detto che "si astengano dal sesso", potendo fare pratiche autoerotiche.


 
Pensavo proprio a questo domandando "cosa intenderà ..."
Infatti potrebbe specificare "donne che praticano il sesso" oppure "donne che hanno rapporti sessuali" e il contrario, ovviamente.


----------

